# FEELING LIGHT HEADED AND FAINT



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

hey x i can't believe how many weeks it's been since i was last here! I've never related my feeling lightheaded or 'thick headed' to IBS before, but i think the two may well be connected.I either feel wobbly and faint or really sluggish at some point everyday. I've found taking energy/ glucose tablets helps a little, but wondered whether anyone else gets the same problems?I'm not anaemic although i'm underweight for my height (5ft9 and fluctuate between 8stone 7 to 9 stones)...think this is caused by the IBS as sometimes my food goes straight through me! A friend thinks she may have IBS too, although she's waitng for tests to come back, but she has had a lot of dizzy spells or just felt drained aswell.What's up with my body huh? argh!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I often feel light and "Thick headed" but that mightbe related to my blood pressure problems.







I think its pretty normal to feel like that. I describe it as feeling stoned







Anyway, it is nice to hear from you again! Apart from the darn IBS how are you doing? What have you been up to? Anything good? x


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Yep Know where you are coming from.I posted something a few months ago re my smyptoms including feeling "Dizzy & disorientated", not much response to it so thought perhaps it was just me!!!!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm surviving - been managing the symptoms a little better recently and trying to get back on with life again *hehe* Still taking one codeine phosphate tablet most days and it seems to help slow my system down *yay* though i duno whether it's really a long term option, but hey...This week i have mainly been at the pub watching everyone else getting wasted while i've been sipping my pineapple juice







I'm trying hard to keep away from drinking at the mo as i don't think it helps my belly much *darn*My best friend was back from Uni for the weekend so i've had some fun x nothing like a girly gossip *###### fest* to help make you feel better!Well done for being our official moderator - the lady has power!







YOu seem to be far better informed than the rest of us so i'm really pleased you're doing it xSpeak soon xXx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wouldn't say i'm better informed than the rest of you, but i've dealt with most of the stuff you lot have.How is life anyway Sparkle?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

feeling a bit sorry for myself today







After saying the other day that i was managing my symptoms a little better, the pain has flared up again today. It's so frustrating and i don't know what to take to make it go away.I've got to go to work later and i'm not entirely sure how i'm going to survive 6 hours. I can't have anymore time off sick as i'll lose my job but i don't want to go.i work in a crappy litlle shop with not enough sdtaff so there's no chance of getting cover.I'll probably dose myself up on codeine phosphate again, which will make we feel hugely woozy and yuck, but i can't take imodium tablets any more as they give me cramps.My anti-spaz tablets aren't helping either *wah*i hate feeling so negative. i wish i wasn't such a worrier then it probably wouldn't feel so bad.Sorry i'm venting a bit x Cutting my digestive system out and dumping it in the nearest bin would be a good option







Things have to get better.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Try not to give up hope! I know how you feel sbout managing your symptoms then finding it all going horribly wrong! I feel the sdame right now. My IBS is flaring and i'm working on trying to stabilise it again... Grrr







You might find that when you get to work it will take your mind off the fact that your stomach is hurting. You never know, stranger things have happened.I hope you feel better soon!Spliffy.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

thanks for the support x and you were right - i did feel better after i'd been at work for a little while xsometime's everything just gets a little out of proportion and i get a bit meladramatic







hope you too are dealing with your symptoms a bit better x i know you said you were really unwell recently and that your mum was convinced you had a stomach bug...i wouldn't recognise if i had a stomach bug unless i was puking *hehe* i feel like i've had a mild dose of food poisoning for years!


----------

